# Pics from my friend...



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi,

a friend of mine, Dave Z, is a military pilot at the Kbely airbase and recently sent me some pics that he took during his missions. Check this out enjoy!

The description is by Dave Z:

These are bit older, from times when I was navigator on Antonov An-26. It's from May 2004 when two C-160 from France visited our base. I was invited to fly in one C-160 and took these pictures.
C-160 left, An-26 right





in formation





Over Prerov helicopter air base





An-26





Kbely air base





LKKB take-off photographed from flight operator's window (bubble)





My instructor at work, notice hard working flight engineer  





DGPS reference station





LKCV landing





It's not a monkey, it's me  





I was assigned to paratroopers training as an air force advisor, because I'm one of few in our base who can guide An-26 from the ground for paradrops (from days when I was navigator). So from base to target area I was given a Mi-24 Hind as a transport! And their primary goal was rocket training!  I'm not so important, so my transport was only secondary. But I was able to take these pictures when flying as a cargo:















I'm especialy proud of this picture. S-8 rocket launch.:





Like 'em?  


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Great pics!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Yup, very nice! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2005)

that last one's amazing..........


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 19, 2005)

Great pics especially the last one, Awesome!.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

Great pics there, very nice.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 19, 2005)

did he get that last one by coincidence or was he waiting for one to fire??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Either way it is a great pic.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2005)

I dunno but I'd gues he waited for it...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

He would have just had to have to pilots tell him when they were going to fire.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

Cool pics of the Hinds!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

I tried to get a flight in one when we I was in Kosovo. But the command would not let us fly in any Russian aircraft because the Russian maintenance practices were not up to par.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 25, 2005)

Fair enough, I remember the Australian Government kicking up a stink when it found out Aussie troops were being flown around East Timor in leased Halo's!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 25, 2005)

I can understand it. They have trouble getting spare parts and when the mechanic finds something wrong he just fixes it and no one looks at it like a TI to inspect his work.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 25, 2005)

Hehe. "We" Czechs-Slovaks are very much influenced by the 50+ years Russian Communism occuppation... Why do you think we've switched to Gripens?  (But HIND isn't a bad rotor-plane...)

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2005)

Gripens? Are you talking about the JAS-39 Gripens?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes. CAF has bought some 1O+ pcs, I think. They're flying over my house sometimes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Good stuff, I always liked the design of the Grippen.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah, like an arrow! Fantastic design. I tried to catch em with my digital camera, but no chance they're so quick!

Talking about the design, do you know a cancelled project of almost finished jet airplane *BAC TSR.2 *? They've done some 5 exemplaries, OI think. IMHO this plane has the nicest shape I've ever seen on a modern fighter!


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

The whole project seemed doomed by polotics from the beginning.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

The British government cancelled it a long-long time ago because it was too expensive. It would have been the most advanced design at it's time of entry but it's just another military affair ended by that strict politcal wife...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Another reason it failed was because some people in the Government thought it was better to buy US built aircraft. Personally I think someone had friends on the other side of the big lake.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

I wouldn't have been too bothered if we had bought American instead of building the Panavia 'Piece of Crap' Tornado.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah we totally should have got the TSR.2, an amazing plane.......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

I believe it would have been pretty good. Probably the best out there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 28, 2005)

Definately. I belive that in the 80's the government looked at reinstating the porject but cancelled in again after tests showed that it was much better than the Tornado...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

Ofcourse because the Government had there hands all over the Tornado, it was a joing project between European nations and needed to go on.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2005)

Was an amazing plane... I've heard it was almost finished when they decided to stop it. BTW, a RAF WWII ace Neville F. Duke was a testing pilot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 28, 2005)

It was finished the aircraft was flown.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 28, 2005)

One currently resides in IWM-Duxford...oh, did I mention I'll be there on July 9th!?  8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, I know it was flown... They have one at Duxford and I think two others somewhere else... 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

I dont know how many were actually built before they canceled the project.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 30, 2005)

I think a couple of them are incomplete. Around 13 test flights were made, Im not sure how many were built though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Another great design defeated by money hungry poloticians. Its a shame really.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 1, 2005)

one was flown, a second was almost complete but was never flown.......


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

how many were built overall then?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

just those two i beleive, there may have been a 3rd on the way, i'll check tonight............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes I think one was fullly built, and 2 were incomplete. I think one of these incomplete ones was broken up for scrap or something though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

yes i know atleast one was broken up for scrap, i have all the answers in a book upstairs, i'll check tonight........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

> i have all the answers in a book upstairs



So do I, but im checking now... 

Yes one was built, when the project was cancelled on April 6th 1965 all toolings, drawings and parts were destroyed or scrapped, with 2 incomplete prototypes surviving.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

go on then, i'm boored, let's compare books, what's the book you're using??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

_100 years of change: Speed and power._

Doesnt say the author though


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

HA! if i could be bother to get off my fat arse, i'd be using "British Secret Projects- Jet Bombers 1949- [some date]" with a whole chapter for the TSR.2..........

and a book without an auther's name, does that not strike you as strange??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Nope - Just found it!

The Foreword is by Richard Noble, a land speed record veteran, I dont think he'd endorse any shoddy books. The book was researched by Nigel Gross, Anthony Peacock, Kevin Raymond, Tim Scott, John Sutherland, David Tremayne and Alexander von Wegner.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

dude i never said your book was corrupt!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

I know, but its what you implied


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

eh? [meanwhile scrathing on his nose, but still does not understand]


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

i never implied that??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

I know, but it gave me an excuse to make a post that makes me look both knowledgeable and firm.

Then again, I dont need the help of other people to make me look firm 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

well i much prefer it when cirtain people help.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

This conversation is slowly going down 







(No, really. Each time a new post is made it makes you scroll down further to read it, unless there are already 20 posts on said page, in which case a new page is begun and the process begins the cycle all over again)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

It wasnt that funny.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

i know, i only meant to put four laughing smilies.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 2, 2005)

Relative Atomic Mass.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah it's real... when I miss some thread, I try to read it but in less then 50% cases I finish it... then I read the last relevant (this has two meaning, on a place like this! ) sveeral posts and continue on it or leave it alone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

I am not going to touch this one. 

Nice signature CC.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 2, 2005)

> I am not going to touch this one



you couldn't have said something more innapropriate if you tried............


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

[wanted to put that laughing smilie, too]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Yeah that is true, insert foot in mouth!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 3, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 3, 2005)

What you have a foot fetish or something?


----------

